# Need some advice on lights for gigging?



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Me and the family just got our flounder boat Friday and it is a 17 ft extra wide Sea Ark. I need some input on what lights we can use? I have got RAB. 175 watt metal -H. Is that one light enough to start with, my generator is only a K450 Onan 3.3 amps? I got a bad feeling that this generator is to small but it is little and quiet, so if there is a way I could use this let me know. If not tell me what to buy and I also have 1000 watt mercury vapor both lights are brand new. Mecury vapor is 20x20 and the 175 is a 9x9. Help us if you can.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*lights*

You have a great boat for floundering. But///The generator will not be enough. The 175's are ok and the 1000 is overkill. In my opinion you would be better served to move up to 400 watt and more of them than 2 1000 watt lights.To light up your sides and front will take more lighting. How many amps do the 1000 watt draw? This will be important when choosing a generator. I've been running 3 400 watt HPS for 4 years on a Honda 2000 and everything is still running strong.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks bamafan611 for your input, this is new to me and I may have to ask more questions in the future. I'm looking for a generator right now.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

I recently bought an led flounder light off of the website fishinglightsetc.com. I have attached the URL for the light, it is 48" long, 2.5 amps and lights up a LOT! You might be spending a little extra, but it will save you in the end with how efficient it really is. The light is called a FlounderPro 2600, and it puts out 2600 lumens. It is user friendly as well, being able to adapt to standard PVC fittings! If you are interested, let me know and I can upload some photos of my rig. Let me add that it also comes with two different adapter plugs, one for a cigarette lighter, another for battery clips
http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderPro2600.html

John B.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Jbtide, I am interested in your pics, if you don't mind please upload some for me. With this system, could I use my 3.3 amp generator? I don't mind buying another generator but this one is brand new, we use this in our overnight boat for a backup battery charger. So far we hadn't needed it.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes you could use the generator. The only thing you have to check to see if the generator is powered by "110" or 12 volt. If it does have 12 volt setup you should be ok, but if not, then you can buy a 12 volt ac to dc adapter. They sell them on that website, they are $26...which I believe is a good price. Here are some pics of my light setup....


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Or buy a marine deep cycle battery


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to respond, just working on the boat. My generator does have DC, very thankful for all your help. I'm gonna place my order tomorrow. What all do you think I will need and what gig head do I need to order? I have a 12 ft piece 1" 1/4 od aluminum, will that work? Thanks.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

yea the aluminum pole will work, but i personally like to use a stainless steel one. Let me remind you I am not a veteran by any means, just simply passing along info that I have found to help. You can either buy a gig head from one of the bait stores in town, or ask somebody on here that might weld their own, and sell. I also like the welded stainless steel gig heads as well, and if you are interested let me know. I can PM you the info.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

For a gig head message choppedliver on gulf coast fishing connection he makes some fine stainless all thread gigs. Try to stay away from the BnM gigs they sell at the bait stores they're junk. The rust away, welds break, and the lose to many fish.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, especially those pics. My flounder pro 2600 came in today, that thing is built well. It only took 3 days to get here. Them guys are good people. Got all weekend to rig lights. I will get up with choppedliver for one of them all thread gigs for flounder but if I am going to gig mullet or sheephead also want I need a regular gig? That all thread gig looks awful blunt. Thanks.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've killed plenty if mullet and sheephead with my all thread gig.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

You got the white color led light, correct?


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

10-4, got the 48" like you said and went ahead and got 2 more of the 24", which my generator won't handle all 3, they said to get a 10 amp. battery charger and run all 3 off of a deep cycle battery and run the battery charger on the ac side. I'm on call this weekend can't go gigging till after Monday. So it will give me a few days to build my brackets. That 48" light, does it need to point straight down? Thanks


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Flounderslayerman, I'll try the all thread on them mullet and etc. and seems like you would have to pin him down to get it him.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot to ask, is this the best time of the year for flounder gigging or do you do all year round?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I gig from April thru Dec. This time of year the flounder migrate back to the Gulf to spawn. It's easier to locate larger numbers of fish when they funnel out the passes.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

That's good to know that gives me a couple of months to give them trouble. How many are you allowed to keep per person or boat?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

10 per person


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Bambam, did you order the lights with or without the brackets? If you did not get the brackets I highly recommend you get some from lowes/home depot. It allows for easy maneuvering of the light to get ideal placement. If you have any questions, just PM. Here is the bracket....


----------

